# Ethernet im Ex-Bereich Zone 2



## Mephisto (26 Februar 2014)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Art Patchfeld, dass ich in einen Ex-e Kasten einbauen kann, der dann in einer Ex-Zone zwei haengt.
Bislang kenn ich nur die beiden Varianten:
Variante 1: Das Ethernet Kabel auf Ex-zertifizierte Klemmen auflegen
Sehr unschoen und unsauber wie ich meine
Variante 2: Einen Ex-geschuetzten Ethernet Stecker in die Kastenwand einbauen. Eine sehr teure und aufwaendige Variante.

Meine Vorstellung: Eine Hutschienenmontierbare Platine, an der ich mein Ethernetkabel kontaktieren kann. Am besten so, dass ich damit Cat6 erreiche. Idealerweise von der Anschlusstechnik her feldkonfektionierbar, also kein LSA oder so wo man wieder spezielles Werkzeug braucht. Die andere Seite soll dann die fuer den Kunden sein. Hier waere mir eine normale RJ-45 Buchse am liebsten. Dazu wuerde ich dann allerdings auch einen Ex-zugelassenen Ethernetstecker benoetigen. Der natuerlich auch feldkonfektionierbar und Cat6 geeignet. Und am besten sollten das dann noch Bauteile sein, bei denen ich nich ueber irgendwelche externe Geraete eine Ueberspannungsbegrenzung oder was auch immer realisieren muss.

Kennt da jemand was von euch?
Ich hoff, ich bin ueberhaupt im richtigen Forumsteil hier. Wenn nicht: @Admin: Bitte verschieben!

Danke schon mal fuer die Antworten!

mfg mephisto


----------



## de vliegende hollander (26 Februar 2014)

Hallo ,

Hirschmann hat da einiges für Ethernet in EX-Zone.

Wäre eine W-Lan Anbindung etwas für der Kunde ?

Alles was Stecker bar ist im EX Zone ist problematisch

DVH


----------



## Mephisto (26 Februar 2014)

Hallo!

Danke fuer die Antwort!. Aber gerade das mit dem Stecken ist doch der springende Punkt. Ein Ex-e Gehaeuse darf ja sowiso nicht geoeffnet werden, wenn sich rundherum eine Ex-Umgebung befindet. Somit kann es auch zu keinem Ziehen/Stecken in dieser Umgebung kommen.
W-Lan ist nichts fuer den Kunden. Muss alles kabelgebunden funktionieren. Soll ausserdem keine zusammengebastelte Loesung sein, sondern was, was wir universell einsetzen koennen.
Hirschmann hab ich schon mal durchsucht, dabei hab ich aber nur Switches, etc. gefunden und ueberhaupt keine passiven Komponenten wie Stecker oder Buchsen.

mfg mephisto


----------



## de vliegende hollander (26 Februar 2014)

Soll der Kunde während der Betrieb dran können ?

Oder nur wenn der EX Zone zum arbeiten freigegeben ist ?

Was hängt er dann dran ?

DVH


----------



## Mephisto (26 Februar 2014)

Hallo!

Der Kunde soll im Betrieb nicht mehr dran kommen. Da geht es lediglich um den Wartungsfall wenn die Ex-Zone zum Arbeiten frei gegeben worden ist.

Das Spiel laeuft so:
Meine Firma kommt, stellt eine Maschine auf. Der Kunde legt Stromkabel und Netzwerkkabel fuer sein Leitsystem hin. Das Stromkabel schliesst er an die von uns vorbereiteten Klemmem im Ex-e Kasten. Das Ethernetkabel schliesst er an ... ?

Und genau darum geht's.

mfg


----------



## de vliegende hollander (26 Februar 2014)

O.k.

Ja, dann ist der Qual der Wahl groß.

EX RJ45 Rundstecker wäre dann wahrscheinlich am bildlichste.

Fahrt ihr Schrankintern mit normales RJ45 weiter ?

DVH


----------



## Mephisto (26 Februar 2014)

Zeig mir bitte einen Ex-RJ45 Stecker und eine Ex-RJ45 Buchse!
Sowas gibt's einfach nicht! Ich find die Dinger immer nur ohne Ex-Zulassung.
Schrankintern geht's dann ueber eine Kabelverschraubung in einen Ex-d Kasten. Und dort kann ich ja (fast) verkabeln mit was ich will.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (26 Februar 2014)

Zum Beispiel diese

Anhang anzeigen 23410


Eine LWL Anbindung wäre das überlegen auch wert.


DVH


----------



## Mephisto (26 Februar 2014)

Hallo!

Diese Dinger kenn ich.
Nur sind die 1. sauteuer, was aber nicht der Ausschliessungsgrund ist und 2. muss die der Hersteller konfektionieren. Ich moechte das aber im Feld machen.
Ich moechte kein LWL, sondern eine Kupferloesung. Kupfer ist einfach universeller. In meinem speziellen Fall ist es zum Beispiel so, dass der Kunde neben der Maschine seinen eigenen Netzwerkschrank hat und dort einen Cu-LWL Umsetzer sitzen hat.

Ich haette da mehr an was kleineres einfacheres gedacht.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (26 Februar 2014)

Kabel vom Kunde über ein d Kabelverschraubung bis in das druckfestes Gehäuse ziehen ?
geht das ?

oder hat das d Gehäuse ein separates ATEX Certificat so das man nichts dran machen kann

DVH


----------



## Mephisto (26 Februar 2014)

Hallo!

Das hat der Kunde auch schon vorgeschlagen. Eine Aenderung am druckfesten Gehaeuse, egal ob eine neue Bohrung fuer eine Kabelverschraubung oder das einfuehren eines Kabels in eine bestehende Kabelverschraubung setzen eine neue Ex-Pruefung (Druckpruefung) voraus. Das kann man aber nicht vor Ort machen.

mfg mephisto


----------



## de vliegende hollander (26 Februar 2014)

Änderungen am Gehäuse kann und darf man nicht machen. Dan verliert man das certificat

Reserve Kabelverschraubungen sollte man meines Wissens frei benutzen können. Oder zumachen können.

Solange alles "d" entspricht.

DVH


----------



## Mephisto (26 Februar 2014)

Reserve Kabelverschraubungen darf man ebenfalls nicht selbst veraendern.
Wenn sich nichts findet, dann wird's wohl doch bei der Reihenklemmenloesung bleiben.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung damit? Ich meine mit moeglicherweise auftretenden Stoerungen?


----------

